# Guess the flower....



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I have that in my garden


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Its the one plant/flower that does not weed wacked in my apiaries.....

http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x236/BjornBee/?action=view&current=Beepictures.jpg


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Hummm, I guess we are all experts here! I'm surprised no one has chimmed in. I'm sure my good friend Joe Pye would know!


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

I really do not know, but is it Smartweed?


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

No more guessing and no answers either?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It's called Joe-Pye Weed. It's in the aster family and the genus Eupatorium. (u-pa'tor-e-um) There are about 60 different species of it. The one in the picture looks to be Eupatorium maculatum. All are good nectar plants. They always attract a wide variety of butterflies, bees, and wasps. Loads of fun to watch.

It perfers areas of consistant mositure and makes a great addition to the back of a flower garden. There are several cultivars like 'Bartered Bride', 'Gateway', 'Little Joe' available at garden centers.


----------

